# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  ابناء مصر اليوم

## a_leader

*ابناء مصر اليوم*

البرنامج اللى ح يكسر الدنيا هنا

زى ماكسر الدنيا قبل كده فى دول كتيرة

و لسه لحد دلوئت مش عارفين يشيلوا اثار التكسير

برنامج جديد ينقل لكم الخبر من قلب الحدث

ح نتعلم معلومة و نضيف لنفسنا حاجة

جايز نقدر نحل مشكلة

او نساهم فى تغيير سلوك

ح نحاول 

البرنامج كان ناجح جدا قبل كده و اتهرينا فقرات اعلانية

و ح تشوفوا بنفسكوا 

البرنامج تقديم الاعلامى الناجح ليدر

و الاعلامية المبدعة لمسه

ليدر طبعا كلنا عارفينه و شفناه فى برامج كتيرة اوى

اما المبدعة لمسه فنظرا لأنها اول مرة تعمل برنامج فى مصر

نحب ندى المشاهدين فكرة بسيطة عنها

مشاهدينا الكرام



ولدت لموسة الننوسة فى احدى قرى مصر المحروسة 

مثقفة جدا جدا و مخلصة تقريبا كل مجلات ميكى و ماجد اللى نزلت لحد دلوئت

لأ و ايييييييه ,,, رياضية جدا و حصلت على ميداليات كتيرة خالص

فى الطاولة و الدومينو و البصرة 

و رومانسية من الدرجة الأولى و الثانية مكيف و عادى

طموحة , طول عمرها تحلم تزوغ من الكمسرى

فاصل و نواصل  :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane: 

ابقوا معنا   ::

----------


## a_leader

حلقة النهاردة مهمة جدا

بصراحة احنا كل حلقاتنا مهمة و ننصحكم تبرجموا كل قنوات التليفزيون

على القناة بتاعتنا و اللى معندهوش اريال يتصرف فى اى حتة صفيحة

و سلكتين و يمشى حالو , الارسال قوى محدش يقلق

النهاردة ح نتكلموا عن النضافة بالنسبة للاطفال الصغيرين

النضافة مهمة اوى يا جماعة عشان انتو طبعا عارفين ان اليومين دول حر

اهم حاجة هدوم العيل تبقى نضيفة دايما و يشرب سوائل كتير



و يسعدنا نستقبل اتصالاتكم و الاس ام اس بتاعتكم

و ممكن كمان تبعتوا لنا على ايميل البرنامج

و ناخد اول اتصال

صباح الخير يا ليدر بيه

اهلا صباح الخير يا استاذ فننس

ازى حضرتك يا استاذنا , وحشتنا

الله يخليك يا حبيبى و ماتشوفش وحش

معلش كان ليا سؤال صغير لو سمحت

اتفضل يا استاذ فننس بس بسرعة عشان وقت البرنامج

دلوئتى يا استاذ ليدر انا مراتى مسافرة من تلاتة و تلاتين سنة و سايبالى العيال

اخلّى بالى منهم و انا بصراحة اموت فى حاجة اسمها نضافة

المهم عشان ما طولش عليك , اول امبارح قلت احمى الولا كتكت حمّاية الصيف

فجيبت بجنى سلك مواعين و طوبة حمرا و إزازة فنيك  و روئته و نقعته خمس ساعات

فى البانيو و نزلت اشترى ربع كيلو لب أسمر عشان نئزئزوا

و احنا بنتفرجوا على البرنامج بتاعك انت و طنط لمسه

السؤال بئه

انشّره الأول ولا اعصره و ألبِّسه هدومه على طول

ده انا جايبله حتة قفطان مخطط يا استاذ ليدر انما ايه , اخر شياكة

ماشاء الله عليك يا استاذ فننس , النضيف نضيف يابنى

و طبعا طبعا اكيد حضرتك مسكت القفطان و حطيته تحت الدُش و حبة شاور صغيرين

و مقعده جنبك دلوئت يئزئز اللب , صح ؟

الله عليك يا استاذ ليدر , الكبير كبير و الله

يا مفهومية يا كبير الاعلام و التليفزيون انت

تسلم لى يا استاذ فننس و أبلتك لمسه ح ترد على سؤالك لما ترجع من السوق

بس انت مبدئيا ادى ميسد كول للاسعاف

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا ليدر

اعتقد ان البرنامج بتاعك دا هينجح جدا

وربنا يوفقك فى حمله النضافه دى

وبعدين ايه الصوره اللى حضرتك حاططها دى
هى دى السوائل اللى المفروض ان الاطفال يشربوها

وميرسى ليك عالموضوع

----------


## لمسه

> *ابناء مصر اليوم*
> 
> و الاعلامية المبدعة لمسه
> 
> مشاهدينا الكرام
> 
> 
> 
> ولدت لموسة الننوسة فى احدى قرى مصر المحروسة 
> ...






اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اوك اوك اوك 






ودى بقا يااخوتى الكرااااام السيره الذاتيه  للمذيعه المهلبيه الشقيه

اللي جننت الناس في الشرقية والغربية

والدوحه والسعوديه ومصر وأسكندريه

اللي دايما ذاكرتها قوية...وبتعرف إزاي تاخد حقها يا عينية.

يعني من الآخر انا المذيعة القويه  المفترية  



وانتظرونى  والباااادى أظللللم

 :Evil 2:  :Evil 2:  :Evil 2:  :Evil 2: 


واك  واك  واك 

ودى ضحكت الشر الجديده
هنا وهنا فقط تجدو كل ماهو جديد يع

 :Cold:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*موضوع جديد ومختلف

أتمنى لكم الإستمرار

والنجاح إن شاء الله

خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## a_leader

> اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اوك اوك اوك 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ودى بقا يااخوتى الكرااااام السيره الذاتيه  للمذيعه المهلبيه الشقيه
> 
> ...


واك واك ايه بس

ده  برنامج عن النضافة يا لمسه مش عن انفلونزا الطيور  :: 

ح ( تطيّرى ) المشاهدين خللى بالك و نقعدوا ساعة بئه عبال ما نرجعوهم للعشة قصدى للبرنامج



لا مؤاخذة يا فننس بيه سايبينك من امبارح ع التليفون حقك علينا يا خويا

ولا يهمك خالص يا استاذ ليدر , اصل انا معنديش تليفون

أمّال بتتكلم منين يابو كتكت 

شوف يا باشا , انا موصل سلكة من تليفون جارى اللى مسافر وادينا بنكافح و كنت عايز اقول لك صحيح

,,, امبارح و انا ماشى لئيت جنى فى الشارع اخدته و جيبت بيه شيكارتون عشان ألزء بيه السلكة اللى

موصلها من تليفون جارى حموءّه , و كنت عايز اعرف يعنى هو حرام اشترى بفلوس لئيتها ولاّّ حلال

الله عليك و على ضميرك الحى يابو كوتى , يعنى انت سارق خط التليفون من جارك و عايز تعرف الجنى

اللى اشتريت بيه الشيكارتون عشان تلزء السلكة حرام ولا حلال ,, صح يا استاذ فننس ؟

الله ينور علييييييييييييييييييك ,, صح يا باشا

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك تسلم لى يا فننوسو يا حلو يا بطة

يابو ضمير صاحى انت يابو كتكت

ألا قول لى يا استاذ فننس ,, هو حضرتك لسة نائع كتكت فى البانيو ؟؟

اه و مستنى ابلة لمسة ترد عليا و متوغوش ع الولا اوى

سلامة قلبه ياخواتى , يا حنيّته يا ناس , يا فننس يا أبو قلب ماس

ناقع الولا و محميه بسلك المواعين و الفنيك و متوغوش عليه يا ضنايا انت

انا عشان خاطرك انت بس ح ارد عليك عبال طنط لمسه ما تيجى م السوق

شوف يا سيد فننس , حضرتك تاخد ابنك بسرعة و تجرى بيه على المكوجى و هو ح يتصرف

و بالنسبة لسؤال الجنى اللى لئيته , من عنيا حاضر ح ابعتو لشيخ المنصر ,

ميرسى يا استاذ فننس على اتصالك و انتظارك و سلم لنا على كتكت كتير ( ده لو لسه عايش يعنى )

و ده كان اتصال تليفونى من الاستاذ فننس و كمان جالنا اس ام اسات كتيرة فى وقت الاتصال

لكن خلونا شوية مع النضافة


النضافة يا جماعة

النضافة مهمة خالص



النضافة سر تقدم الشعوب

انتوا عارفين

النضافة دى حاجة جامدة اوى

يا سلام لما يكون البنى ادم نضيف كده 

حاجة اخر نضافة

و اسرة البرنامج بتقترح عليكو اعزائنا المشاهدين تستحموا 

ده ح ينعكس ع المجتمع و ريحة المواصلات العامة  :: 

و اسهاما من البرنامج قررنا ندى صابونة لكل اللى يتصلوا بينا  :: 



فاصل و نواصل ,,,,,,,,,,,, تابعونا

----------


## لمسه

اعزائى المستمعين المستحمين  كان معكم الاستاذ ليدر

الاعلامى الوسيم الاستاذ الكبير ليدر ::rolleyes:: 





ساحر الاعلام و خاطف القلوب الاستاذ الوسيم الكبير اوى :Evil 2: 
عندما أنظر إلى صورتك البهيه
وأتأمل تقاسيم وجهك 

أتعجب من هذا االصوره أمامى
ابحث عن شئ صلب يحمل هذا الكيان 
فأجدك أيضا تبحث معى
تنظر بعينيك إلى اطلال وجهك والمغاره المغلقه 
بعد مغادره حراسها بفعل
عوامل التعريه ** الأسنان **
وكأنك تقول
أين انت ياعواميدى الحديديه :Baby2: 
أشفق عليك عندما أراك تحاول البكاء فتكتشف 
فراغ فمك العجيب فأنت كما تعلم أثرى زو حضاره 7000 سنه

كان الله فى العون  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

تصدق طلعت شبهى ههههههههههههههههههههههه



*فاصل و نواصل ,,,,,,,,,,,, تابعونا*

----------


## rosey19

الرائع المبدع ....ليدر

                      المتألقه .... لمسه

                  موضوع اكثر من رائع...  

                  متابعه معكم وفى انتظار المزيد

----------


## لمسه

> واك واك ايه بس
> 
> ده  برنامج عن النضافة يا لمسه مش عن انفلونزا الطيور 
> 
> ح ( تطيّرى ) المشاهدين خللى بالك و نقعدوا ساعة بئه عبال ما نرجعوهم للعشة قصدى للبرنامج
> 
> 
> 
> لا مؤاخذة يا فننس بيه سايبينك من امبارح ع التليفون حقك علينا يا خويا
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد انا مش قادره هههههههههههههههههههه

استاذ ليدر بجد انت خطيييييييييير ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :BRAWA: 


 :BRAWA: 


 :BRAWA: 


بصو بقا ياجماعه عشان نبقو على نور 

انتو شفتو لموسه الننوسه 

وشفتو الاستاذر ليدر ههههههههههههههههههه معلش مقدرش اقول اسم غيره ههههههههههههههههه

تعالو نتعرفو على  فننس  

هو بعت لى صورته على الاميل 





وده بقا ياجماعه فننس 

 كسب جايزة فى البرنامج رحلة لأثيوبيا فى شهر 7
على التوكوووتووووك

ومن كتر حبه  فى التوكوتوك  ههههههههههه جاب ولد وسماه كتكت 


انتظرونا تجدو مايسركو :Dribble: 

انا لسه بعمل شوبينج  وستنى يافننس اما اجى


*فاصل و نواصل ,,,,,,,,,,,, تابعونا*

----------


## a_leader

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ليدر
> 
> اعتقد ان البرنامج بتاعك دا هينجح جدا
> 
> وربنا يوفقك فى حمله النضافه دى
> 
> وبعدين ايه الصوره اللى حضرتك حاططها دى
> ...






اهلا اهلا بصديقة البرنامج الدائمة ,, منورانا يا فندم و ميرسى خالص على مشاركتك

اه , ميرسىىىىى جدا و حضرتك كسبتى جايزة البرنامج بصفتك اول المشاركين

اتفضلى يا فندم



دى جايزتك و تقدرى تيجى تستليميها بكرة ان شاء الله من استوديو البرنامج فى ماسبيرو مبنى

الازاعة و التليفزيون فوق السطوح و الطلوع من غير اسانسير عشان تحسى انك ما كسبتيش بالساهل

لأن طبعا زى ما حضرتك عارفة و الشاعر قال و مانيل المطالب  بالتمنى و لكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا

و بالنسبة للصورة اللى حضرتك سألتى عليها فطبعا سيادتك عارفة اهمية السوائل للأطفال و نظرا

لتلوث مياه الشرب فى وقتنا الحالى فضلنا نلعب فى المضمون عشان صحة فلذات اكبادنا الحلويين

المقطقطين ولاّ يعنى عايزانا نشربوهم مايّا ملوثة ؟؟!!  :: 

نورتى البرنامج يا فندم و ما تتأخريش بكرة عشان تلحئى تستلمى الجايزة  ::

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخيييييييييييييييييير

معانا  اس ام اس كتير جدا النهاردة

كلهم بيهنونى بعيد ميلادى الـ 33 و بيهنوا لمسه بعيد ميلادها الــ 83

مش قادر اوصفلكم الاستوديو عامل ازاى من كتر الهدايا

ايشى دباديب و ايشى دباديب تانى و ايشى دباديب تانية و ايه

الاستوديو كله دباديب

كل الدباديب مكتوب عليها كل سنة و انت طيب يا استاذ ليدر و بين قوسين بخط صغير اوى

ابئى بلغ لمسه هانم التهنئة برضو عشان ماتزعلش  :: 

هدايا اشكال و الوان و حاجة تفرح

شكرا شكرا اعزائنا مشاهدى ابناء مصر اليوم فى كل المكان

و الآن وصل الى الاستوديو سبت كتاكيت فيومى و كارت مكتوب فيه

كل سنة و انتى طيبة يا لمسه هانم و عقبال 84 سنة  :: 

الاستوديو كله بيصوصو يا ناااااااس

شكرا شكر شكرا

و دى هدية من صديقة البرنامج   ة ض ؤ كرنبة ملفوفة بشريط احمر لفة اخر شياكة

و كمان وصل لنا نص كيلو كبدة من صديق البرنامج حسن جلاجولّا

و علبة حلاوة طحينية من عائلات فننس

و حزمتين كرفس من صديق البرنامج  ئ ء لا

و تلات علب كبريت من آل سونسون  بالدولة الشقيقة

شكرا شكرا شكرا اصدقاء البرنامج

ربنا يخليكو ياااااارب  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إيه الحلاوه دى يا مستر ليدر
البرنامج حلو جدااااااااااااا

متابعه معاكوا على طول

آآآآآه صح

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وعقبال 34 سنه
وكفايه عليكى كده يا تيته لمسه

----------


## a_leader

و دلوئت معانا اتصال

الووووووووووووووووو

الو

مين معانا يا فندم

كلاكيعو

ميييين

كلا     كى     عو


اه

ازى حضرتك يا فندم , ان شاء الله تكونى بخير

طيب , انا عندى مشكلة لو سمحت

مشكلة واحدة ؟  :: 

افندم

لا يا فندم مفيش حاجة اتفضلى

انا مش حلوة

كويس عشان النمل ما يتلمش عليكى   :1: 

افندم

لا ولا حاجة ده انا كنت بعطس

يرحمكم الله

يهديكم الله و يصلح بالكم

بئول لك انا مش حلوة

( يا ليلة سودا يا ولااااااااد )

بس فى نفس الوقت مش وحشة

اه

انا مش رفيعة

اه , و طبعا فى نفس الوقت مش تخينة

مين قال لك لو سمحت

محدش يافندم و الله , ده توقع

لو سمحت , انا ما اسمحلكش ابدا

ماتسمحيش بإيه حضرتك , حد كلمك

لو سمحت

الله , فى ايه يا كوكى ما تروئى امال , حد كلمك بس

لو سمحت , اسمى كلاكيعو

( اكيد ده من عمايلى )  :: 

اتفضلى يا فندم

انا مش رفيعة

و فى نفس الوقت مش تخينة

انا مش صغيرة

و فى نفس الوقت مش كبيرة

انا كل صحابى بيحبونى

( على ايه يا مقصوفة الرقبة )  :: 

افندم

ولا حاجة , عندى زغطة

و فى نفس الوقت مابحبش حد

انا حساسة جدا فوق ما تتصور

و فى نفس الوقت قلبى ميت

ثوانى طيب ارمى كوز الدرة اللى فإيدى و جاى على طول

لو سمحت 

خليك شوية انا ماشية على طول

انا عندى مشكلة و عايزة حلها فورا لو سمحت و بدون نقاش

( اللهم طولك يا روح )

افندم

بكح ,,, بكووووووحححححححححححح

حضرتك بابا كل يوم يقوم الصبح يلاقى ماما عاملة شاى تقيل

هو بيحب الشاى خفيف يقوم يعلقها فى مروحة السقف و يشغل المروحة

و يخللينى أعد سبع لفات و ابطل المروحة بعدها

ثوانى طيب ح اروح اضحك بعيد و جاى تانى  :: 

لو سمااااااااااااحت , انا عايزة حل مش ضحك

اه

المشكلة انى اكتشفت ان ماما بتحب تلف اوى و انها بتعمل الشاى تقيل متعمدة عشان بابا يلففها

فى المروحة كل يوم

اه

يعنى مامتك مبسوطة و معندهاش مشاكل خالص

ايوة

و انتى بئه اللى زعلانة عشانها

لا

انا زعلانة على شعرى

هو مش ناعم

و فى نفس الوقت مش خشن

و بفضل طول الليل لفاه و تيجى ماما عشان غاوية تلف تبوظ لى كل الشغل اللى انا عملته

و كنت عايزة اسم مثبت شعر كويس عشان نفسيتى تعبت و كل يوم اروح السيكشن معيطة

و فى نفس الوقت ما يبانش عليا انى معيطة

كلاكيعوووووووووووووو

ايوه

حطى عليه غِرا و لو مالئيتيش لحوسيه بالصمغ و هو يبئى عسل اوى

و فى نفس الوقت مش ح يتنعكش تانى

اوكى

لمسااااااااااااااااااااااااا

نحم

انا جعان اوى

و فى نفس الوقت شبعان خالص   ::'(:

----------


## a_leader

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إيه الحلاوه دى يا مستر ليدر
> البرنامج حلو جدااااااااااااا
> 
> متابعه معاكوا على طول
> 
> آآآآآه صح
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ( مفيش هدايا طيب  ::  )

متشكرين جدا يا فندم و اتشرفنا بحضرتك فى البرنامج و ان شاء الله ح ابلغ تيته تحياتك  ::

----------


## سندريلا 2010

كل سنة وانتم تيبين يا رجالة  وعقبال مانفرح لتيتة لمسة فى فرحها ان شاء الله 

بس سؤال للكابتن ليدر هو حدرتك مرتبت ههههههههههه

مرسى على المودوع الجميل ده

----------


## a_leader

> كل سنة وانتم تيبين يا رجالة  وعقبال مانفرح لتيتة لمسة فى فرحها ان شاء الله 
> 
> بس سؤال للكابتن ليدر هو حدرتك مرتبت ههههههههههه
> 
> مرسى على المودوع الجميل ده


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا هلا يا هلا بالبرنسيسة سندريلا , نورتى البرنامج يا فندم

احنا بنفرحوا جدا بالناس الرقيقة ولاد الذوات اللى زى حضرتك كده

و بالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك يا فندم انا مش بس مرتبط , انا متكعبل فى واقع الامر  :: 

نورتينا يا فندم  :f2:

----------


## لمسه

> هاااااااااى مستر ليدر  .... هااااااااااى لموسه
> 
>     اخباركم ايه ..
> 
>         انا حبيت اجى انهارده اطمنكم على حبيبتى تينا... الحمد لله هى بقت بخير بعد ما جبت لها اصدقاء
> 
>        يلعبوا معاها
> 
> 
> ...







استغفر الله العظيم ليه كده بس ياماما روزى 

ليييه تينا تخف  ::xx:: 


قابل ياعمونا اهيه الوظيفه طارت من ايدى يلا الارزاق على الله 

اهـء اهـء اهـء

----------


## لمسه

> فعلا واضح إن تينا خفت
> والدليل أهوه
> 
> 
> 
> مممممممممم المسكينة يظهر حصلتلها إنتكاسة
> وبدئت تعمل تصرفات مش طبيعية
> خلتوها هاتمشى على راسها
> كويس كده؟
> ...







اهلا وسهلا بيكى يافراشة المنتدى والله فرحت بمشركتك جدا نورتينا 


مستنين  تعليقاتكم علي 6066 او علي 8555022
او علي ايميل البرنامج

علي قفاك ات نيل راديو بروداكشن دوت كوم برعاية ابليس كومباني 

و ان تاتش و كريمات زحلقها (واخده بالك ياكلاكيعو)

و بيبسي و كوكا كولا و تايد و برسيل و اومو و اريال ..

نص ساعة اعلانات .. وجييييين تانى

----------


## لمسه

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إيه الحلاوه دى يا مستر ليدر
> البرنامج حلو جدااااااااااااا
> 
> متابعه معاكوا على طول
> 
> آآآآآه صح
> 
> ...








نحمين يااااااما 


اهلا اهلا
يا مرحب يا شابة

اتفضلي دا احنا هنروقوكي

برجلك اليمين يا حلوووووووووة



أيمى أمونتى  .. ركزى معايا .. وهدى اعصابك 

عشان الكاميرا بتصور 

ومش حلو التوتر يبان على وشك 

( ادخل زوووم بالكاميرا على كيلو البرتقان اللى ايمى جاية بيه )

عيد ميلاد الاستاذ ليدر

الف شكر  اياايمى وليه التكاليف دى ياماما بسسس 

نبتدى ... واحد اتنين تلاتة 

اكششششششن 


هات السطور يابنى عشان عندنا بميه مئمعه وعايزين اللحمه 

بسم الله الله اكبرررررررررررررر :good: 

كانت تييبه قوى البت دى ياخساااارتك ياايمى 

 :Robot:  :Robot:  :Robot:  :Robot:  :Robot: 





عشان تحرمى تقولى لى كفايه عليكى كده 
هو انا لثه دخلت دنيا ياختى

----------


## لمسه

> كل سنة وانتم تيبين يا رجالة  وعقبال مانفرح لتيتة لمسة فى فرحها ان شاء الله 
> 
> بس سؤال للكابتن ليدر هو حدرتك مرتبت ههههههههههه
> 
> مرسى على المودوع الجميل ده






تسلمى لى ياحبيبتى (شيفه ياايمان الناس)

اها داخله على طمع مرتبت اه شكلك كده من بنات بتوع الايام دى اللى عندهم 


 اللى عندهم الشعور السهلبيسي الذي يزعزغ عقول البشر

و يهشك قلوبهم



هاتها يابنى على التليفون 




الووو


الووووو

واضح ان الخط قطع

- الوو ايوا يا لمثه

اهلا نتعرف بيكي ..

انا اثمى ثندرلاا من المنثوره


اهلا بيكي يا  سندرلا  ياريت تعلي صوتك شويه

- معلش يا يالمثه اثل انا بتكلم من تحت البطنية ..

مفهوم طبعا عشان محدش يقفشك و انت بتتكلمي

  ثندرلاا بنتكلم النهارده عن الطبيخ والبميه المئمعه 

تقدري تقوليلي يعني ايه طبيخ


 بصى يا لمثه  اولا انا بموت موت موت جدا طحن في البرنامج بتاعكم 
و والله مش بفوت ولا حلقة منه ابدا خالث
و ثلملي علي الشقي الحكروت موت موت ليدر و قوليله
 انه لذيذ اووووي و بنحبه مووت موووت ..
أهو بيضحك وفاتح بقه زى القمرررر اهوه و بيقولك
مرسي ليكي يا بسمه

 يا لمثه انا بكلمك عشان الحلقة بتاعتك النهارده مخثوث عشاني
انا كنت بحب واحد و انا في 2 ابتدائي و فضلنا نحب بعض للجامعة
جميل


- اهـء اهـء اهـء


ولما شفت ليدر نثيييته  واثئليه هو مرتبت


 رد يلاستاذ على  ثندرلاا يارب نخلص من الليله دى

(وانتى  زحلانه ليه يالمسمس) 

هئ وانا ازحل من اييييه من  ثندرلاا  ولا يهمنى 


الوو ياسندرلا
 يا فندم انا مش بس مرتبط , انا متكعبل فى واقع الامر 
خلاص خلاص اهـء  خلاص   أهـء


لا اهدي يا ثندرلاا و قوليلي ايه اللي حصل


طيب اهدي يا ثندرلاا 
بصي يا ثندرلاا 

الواحد لثانه اتعوج ولا ايييييه الموووووهييييم 

الحب شعور متبادل بين اتنين
مينفعش طرف واحد من غير الطرف الاخر و لازم الاتنين يكونوا متفاهمين و متعاونين
هو دا الحب اللي هايدوم طول العمر 
و بكدا نحل كل المشاكل اللي تقابلنا حتى مشكلة غسيل الالوان مع الابيض .. لان تايد
برغوته الجديدة حل المشكله
مستمعينا نسينا نقول ان تايد من رعاة البرنامج
مع تاااااايد في الغسيل مفيش مستحييل
بشكرك ياسندرلا علي اتصالك و بهديلك اغنية السوبر ستار عمرو دياب ....


يا قاعدة علي الترعه و بتغسلي المواعين
جاتك ..... دى لغتك بقت في الطين


تابعو معنا هذا اللقاء الخاطف ,,,, ولنا عودة لافتة
فاصلووو   وسنواصلووو, ,,,

وخمس ست سبع تمن تسع ساعات كده اعلانات 

تااااابعوناااااااااا

----------


## a_leader

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اااااااه يانى يابا

اعزائى المشاهدين

النهاردة معانا موضوع كويس اوى 

فاصل و نواصل

ابقوا معنا

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXF0bFFXVxU[/ame]

 ::

----------


## a_leader

لمسااااااااااا

نوسووووو

انتى يا نوسوووووووووووو

البسى الباروكة بسرعة خلاص ح نطلعوا ع الهوا

بسررررررررررعة 

اهو اهوووو

بقول لك ايه

ركزى و صحصحى معايا

اهووووووووووووووو

احنا بئينا مشهورين اوى يا لمسمس

بجد يا خويا

طااابعااااااااااااااااا

بصى يختى لئيت ايه




> *أخى الكريم ليدر
> 
> أهلا بك وشكرا كثريا لتهنئتك الجميلة
> حضرتك صاحب واجب ربنا يبارك لك بذوقك
> ولا حرمنا الله من وجودك بيننا
> وعلى فكرة انا متابعة موضوعك الجميل مع لمسة
> وقريب هاجى أزوركم ومعايا مشكلة وعايزة الحل
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يسعدكم يارب
> ...


ثوانى ياخويا اجيب النضارة

جيبى يختى

قلبى كان حاسس يا لماسينو ان البرنامج بتاعنا متراقب و اننا ح نتشهرو

عارفة يا لمسة

نفسى نعملوا برنامج زى البيت بيتك كده و نكسبوا فلوس كتيرة اوى

و ساعتها بئه لازم لازم اعزمك على عصير قصب و اوعى بئه تقولى لأه

كريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم

كريم يا خويا من يومك , و انا برضو انسى يوم ماعزمتنى على كوز درة و رحت اشتريت كوز واحد

و فضلت تقسم فيه و تدينى واحدة و انت واحدة , ولا اصرارك تطلع حبة الدرة من جدورها

بالملقاط و فضلنا من تسعة الصبح لحد عشرة بالليل نقسموا فى كوز الدرة ,, يااااااااااااااااااااه

يوم تاريخى يا خويا , تاريخى تاريخى تاريخى

عارف

نفسى اوى آكل معاك خس , ماتجيبلنا كام خساية كده قبل مانطلعوا ع الهوا

ياسلام يا نوسه , انتى تأشرى بس المشكلة انى خايف مالائيش فكة 33 جنى و ادوخ ع الفكة فى الحر ده

اقول لك

قول يا خويا

طلعى باكو البسكوت اللى فى شنطتك و ناكلوه سوا عبال ما الائى فكة

كان على عينى يا خويا بس انت عارف انا مقدرش اوجع لك بطنك ابدا

ليه كده يا نوسو

اصل يا خويا الباكو ده صلاحيته منتهية و رافع بيه قضية من 13 سنة و خايفة ارميه

حد يرمى الدليل برضو

اه

بص

هات الـ 33 جنى و انا افكهم لك اربع و انصص

ثوانى ادورك عليهم احسن قلبى حاسس ان المحفظة اتسرقت منى

ربنا يستر يا خويا

معرفش الحرامية مستقصدينك ليه و لا انت عامل ابونيه معاهم ؟  ::

----------


## rosey19

اخى الكريم ليدر باشا

  وابنتى الننوسه لموسه


        موضوعكم جميل جدا وانا متابعه معاكم

      وان شاء الله لى اتصال بالبرنامج قريبا.

            انتو عارفين الصيف والاجازه ...  ( كلام بينى وبينكم  )

               صعوبه اخد كمبيوتر من حد من الاولاد  ( لازم اتحايل عليهم شويه )

----------


## a_leader

> اخى الكريم ليدر باشا
> 
>   وابنتى الننوسه لموسه
> 
> 
>         موضوعكم جميل جدا وانا متابعه معاكم
> 
>       وان شاء الله لى اتصال بالبرنامج قريبا.
> 
> ...


اهلا و سهلا بحضرتك فى اى وقت فأنت على الرحب و السعة دائما اختنا العزيزة

و لكن نظرا لمرض لمسة و نبع الوفاء و سوما فسوف يتوقف البرنامج قليلا و ندعو الله من قلوبنا

ان يتم لهم بالشفاء , يارب

----------


## rosey19

اخى الكريم 

       شعور جميل جدا منك انتظار باقى افراد العائله.

   ان شاء الله ترجع لموسه  وآيه وسوما  بالف خير

       يارب يشفيهم ويرد لهم صحتهم وعافيتهم.

            ولى عوده معكم لما يرجعوا بالف سلامه.

----------


## moshaksa

ههههههههههههههههه

برنامج جااااااااامد جدا جدا جدا

بجد

ومتابعه

واه متراقب ع فكرو


لو مخبيين حاجه كدا ولا كدا الحقوا نفسكوا بقى

----------


## a_leader

> اخى الكريم 
> 
>        شعور جميل جدا منك انتظار باقى افراد العائله.
> 
>    ان شاء الله ترجع لموسه  وآيه وسوما  بالف خير
> 
>        يارب يشفيهم ويرد لهم صحتهم وعافيتهم.
> 
>             ولى عوده معكم لما يرجعوا بالف سلامه.


ربنا يخليكى و يبارك فيكى 

و احنا كمان بنشكرك جدا على روحك الجميلة 

و الحمد لله لمسه بئت كويسة و سامع ان سوما بتتعافى و الحمد لله

و يارب نسمع كل خير عن نبع الوفاء

و ننتظر حضرتك و تنورينا دايما يا فندم

الف شكر

----------


## a_leader

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> برنامج جااااااااامد جدا جدا جدا
> 
> بجد
> 
> ومتابعه
> 
> واه متراقب ع فكرو
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله لحئنا نفسنا و رمينا البضاعة فى الترعة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتينا اختنا الكريمة

----------


## a_leader

عادت لمسه

و عادت سوما

فاللهم اعد آية سالمة بصحة و عافية يارب العالمين

تابعونا ,,,

----------


## a_leader

لمسه

تعالى نوقفوا البرنامج لحد ما نطمنو على آية

اكيد انتى كمان متضايقة زى

ماشى ؟

----------


## لمسه

> لمسه
> 
> تعالى نوقفوا البرنامج لحد ما نطمنو على آية
> 
> اكيد انتى كمان متضايقة زى
> 
> ماشى ؟



اكيد يااستاذى العزيز انا معاك بكل كلمه 

وانا مش متضايقه بس 

ده انا ربنا وحده يعلم هى عندى ايه اخت بجد 


اللّهم يا صاحبها عند شدتها ، يا مؤنسي في وحدتها

يا حافظها في غربتها

يا وليّ نعمتي يا كاشف كربتى  يا سامع دعوتي 
(يا راحم عبرتي يا مقيل عثرتي. أشفى اختى آيه) 

وفَرِّج من عندك كربها واكشف عنها كل شدة -- 
واكفها ماتطيق ومالا تطيق 




آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## a_leader

> اكيد يااستاذى العزيز انا معاك بكل كلمه 
> 
> وانا مش متضايقه بس 
> 
> ده انا ربنا وحده يعلم هى عندى ايه اخت بجد 
> 
> 
> اللّهم يا صاحبها عند شدتها ، يا مؤنسي في وحدتها
> 
> ...


يارب يا لمسة

ربنا يخليكى و يكرمك

خلاص كفاية كده على البرنامج و لما ترجع اية بالسلامة نكملوه

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم اعزائى المشاهدين

صباحكم فل

اسرة البرنامج بتسأل عن آية

و مفيش اتصالات ولا رسايل ولا اس ام اس بتيجى البرنامج خالص

ماعدا ايميل وصل للبرنامج بيقترح ندو الأى بى بتاعها لمباحث الانترنت

و نعرفوا عنوانها و نبعتلوها جواب نسألو عليها و نكونو جنبها

ايه رأيكم نبلغو عليها ولا نستنو شوية

----------


## a_leader

الحئونى اعزائى المشاهدين

حد ينقذنى اصدقائى المستمعين

آية رجعت و الله العظيم

سيبك من المصيف و تعالى شوفى اختك يا لمسه

اختك جت تعالى

----------


## rosey19

مساء سعيد عليك ليدر باشا..

   البرنامج هيبدا تانى امتى  ؟؟؟

     ولا البحر واخد وقت حضرتك ....

         كل صيف وحضرتك بالف خير

----------


## a_leader

> مساء سعيد عليك ليدر باشا..
> 
>    البرنامج هيبدا تانى امتى  ؟؟؟
> 
>      ولا البحر واخد وقت حضرتك ....
> 
>          كل صيف وحضرتك بالف خير



يا فندم بحر مين ده اللى ياخودنا من ولاد البشوات

احنا بس انا و اختك لمسه قلبنا رقيق انا زى العصفور و هى زى العصفورة

و زى ما تقولى يعنى آية نبع الوفاء كنا قلقانين عليها جدا بس هى رجعت بالسلامة

لكن غابت تانى و لما اطمئنينا انها بخير الحمد لله اختك لمسه راحت تصيف

و عاشت فى الدور و طبعا و انتى ست العارفين رجعت شبه بكار و خايفة

تطلع فى البرنامج تخطف المعجبين منى  :: 

فشغالة بئه كريمات و مساحيق تبييض و كلور و زهرة

و انا قاعد حاطط ايدى على خدى و مستنى صاحب القناة يبعت لنا استمارة 6 فى اى وقت

عموما انا سايب لها مهلة ساعة الا ربع لو ما جتش ح اجيب مذيعة من شمال غرب النمسا

و امرى لله

عموما حضرتك و بمناسبة رمضان قرب اهو لو احتجتى اى وصفة او عندك اى مشكلة

او الجيران مش عايزينك تنشرى و هما حاطين المخدات  ::  ابعتى لاسرة البرنامج على طووول

و احنا يا فندم تحت امر سيادتك دائماااااا

و كل سنة و انتى طيبة و دايما بخير يارب

----------


## rosey19

كل سنه وحضرتك بالف خير..

  وحمد لله على سلامه أيه ...

  وحمدا لله على سلامه لموسه  ... ومش هنرضى بمذيعه جميله غيرها 

   بس انا اعرف ان الاسكندرنيه بيصيفوا  آخر الصيف


     وطبعا كل رمضان وانتم بالف خير....  رمضان كريم


          وعندى  طلبات كتير بمناسبه الشهر الكريم...


    ممكن اعرف ازاى اعمل عصير الليمون فى البيت ... وكمان  ازاى اعمل المكرونه وياسلام لو كانت صينيه 

  بس من فضلك  عايزه طريكه سهله ..

      وكمان ازاى اعمل الشوربه .... معلش  طولت فى الطلبات .....   رمضان كريم

----------


## a_leader

> كل سنه وحضرتك بالف خير..
> 
>   وحمد لله على سلامه أيه ...
> 
>   وحمدا لله على سلامه لموسه  ... ومش هنرضى بمذيعه جميله غيرها 
> 
>    بس انا اعرف ان الاسكندرنيه بيصيفوا  آخر الصيف
> 
> 
> ...


و كل سنة و انتى و الأسرة الكريمة بخير و سعادة يارب

شوفى يا بنت الباشا

الاسكندرانية بيحبو اسكندرية جدا

و ما بيصيفوش بره اصلا

و احكمى انتى بئه و قولى لمسه اسكندرانية ولا لأ

ياللا ما علينا

شوفى يا ستى

عصير اللمون فى البيت مفيد جدا و مغذى لأنه بيحتوى على فيتامينات كثيرة جدا

مثل فيتامين بى كابتل و بى سموول   :: 

و كمان فيه كمية نشويات و بروتينات هائلة

و ياسلام على طعمه و هو مملح 

الكلام ده موثق و مالى الكتب فميش داعى تتأكدى من صحة المعلومة لأن العصفورة ح تقول لى

نيجو بئه لطريقه عمل عصير اللمون

اهم حاجة هنا هى النضافة 

عشان كده عايزك تمسكى الرخامة اللى فى المطبخ و تحميها كويس جدا بالزيت و الخل

و تغسليها بليفة مستوردة بطريقة دائرية مع استعمال صابون سائل ( حوالى خمسة لتر )

بعد كده حطى عليها صينية كبيرة و هاتى خمس لمونات بحيث يكون تلاتة منهم حجمهم كبير

و ممكن و انتى نازلة السوق تاخدى معاكى مازورة و تقيسى اللمون و حاولى تنقى اللمون

اللى قطره 3 سنتى الا ربع و لو واجهك اى صعوبات ممكن تروحى الحى و تاخدى معاكى

اى مهندس مساحة

المهم عايزك تجيبى تلات لمونات بالمواصفات دى و لمونتين يكون قطر الواحدة فيهم

اتنين سنتى و 6 مللى

و انتى راجعة م السوق حوّدى على عم ابو وجيه بتاع البويات و اشترى منه صنفرة

و خمس مسامير صلب 10 سنتى و شاكوش و عدّى ع الحداد خلليه يعملك سيف حلو

ارجعى البيت بئه و ريحى خمس ساعات عبال ما تاخدى نفسك و بعدين قومى

و اربطى الايشارب رابطة جامدة و البسى المريلة و شمرى الكمام و علّى الراديو ع الاخر و امسكى

كل لمونة مسكة جامدة و ثبتيها فى الرخامة بالمسامير و الشاكوش 

و بالكلور و الصنفرة ابدأى تغسلى كل واحدة فيهم غسلة نضيفة

و لو لئيتى العملية صعبة ممكن تستخدمى سكينة معجون مع الصنفرة

طلعى السيف بئه بس اوعى تغمضى عنيك

و امسكى السيف مسكة جامدة و اضربى ضربة افقية بحيث تدبحى اللمون كله م النص فى وقت واحد

كررى المحاولة لحد ما تتظبط معاكى

تكونى محضرة بئه خمسة كيلو الا ربع سكر و مجهزة منخل و تحطى السكر فى المنخل و تحت المنخل

جلابية قديمة و تاخدى السكر الناعم بس و الباقى ممكن تستخدميه لعمل المربى و ابئى فكرينى

اقول لك طريقتها

خدى السكر الناعم و حطيه فى حلة غويطة و حطى عليهم 10 لتر مايّة مقطرة و دى تقدرى

تجيبيها من اى صيدلية

و باستخدام إيد مكنسة قديمة و نضيفة قلّبى السكر لمدة تلت ساعة بدون توقف و بصى على

شكل الدواير اللى فى الماية و اد ايه شكلها رومانسى و جميل و افتكرى ايام زمان لما كنتى

فى المدرسة و العيال بيخطفو منك الساندوتشات عشان الوقت يعدى بسرعة

حطى بئه شوية مايّة من دول فى الخلاط و ارمى الباقى

و حطى عليهم اللمون و حطى الخلاط على الصينية

اضغطى بئه على غطا الخلاط جامد و حطى الفيشة و شغلى الخلاط و هاتى هون تقيل

حطيه ع الغطا عشان ما تتعبيش و سيبى الخلاط شغال نص ساعة

تكونى بئه مجهزة لوح تلج كبييييير

و عايزك تمسكى الشاكوش و تنزلى تكسير فى لوح التلج لحد ما تحسى ان سيراميك المطبخ ح يتشرخ

عشان تضمنى ان التلج بئه حتت صغيرة

صبى بئه اللمون فى برطمانات و حطى التلج عليه و حطيهم فى مكان ضلمة و سيبيه يعتق 4 ايام

و بالهنا و الشفا و ادعى لى  ::

----------


## a_leader

طريقة عمل صينية مكرونة

شوفى يا ستى , اهم حاجة يكون عندك صينية  :: 

المهم

حضرتك ابعتى البت الشغالة السوق و تشترى 10 كيلو مكرونة سايبة

فضى المكرونة على ملاية نضيفة و نقيها بحيث تكون كلها متساوية فى الطول و الوزن

عشان كده لازم تكونى مجهزة برجل و مسطرة شفافة و ميزان حساس

امسكى الصينية و ادهنيها بحتة سمنة روابى و ابدأى رصى المكرونة فيها على شكل طبقات

و بين كل طبقة تحطى طبقة بصل و طماطم تكونى مقطعاهم ترنشات رفيعة و ترشى على كل طبقة

منها شوية فلفل اسود و ملح و شطة و كمون و تعصرى عليهم نقطتين لمون و يفضل

استخدام قطارة عشان تعرفى تظبطى نقط اللمون

بعد ما عدد طبقات المكرونة توصل اربعة حطى فوق الطبقة الاخيرة فلفل رومى متقطع ترنشات

برضو مع البصل و الطماطم

حطى بئه شوية ماية من الحنفية ( مش مقطرة خللى بالك ) بحيث الماية يدوب تغطى وش

الطبقة الاخيرة

تكونى بئه مجهزة فرن البوتاجاز و حاطة جنبك العصاية الطويلة دى

حطى الصينية على العصاية و هوووووووب تدخلى الصينية فى الفرن

و تقفلى باب الفرن و تظبطى التايمر على ساعتين و تلات دقايق

خلليكى بئه وافقة فى المطبخ عبال ما اجى  ::

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم اعزائى المشاهدين

فرصة بئه و هى لمسه مش هنا استفرد بالبرنامج و اطلع مواهبى المدفونة

الحلقة اللى فاتت وقفنا عند سؤال لبنت الباشا العزيزة علينا 

و كانت بتسأل عن طريقة عمل الشوربة

بصراحة ده سؤال صعب جدا

لييييييييييييييييييييييييه

لأنها ما قالتش عايزة طريقة الشوربة السائلة ولا الشوربة الصلبة ولا الشوربة الغازية

و لحد ما تتصل بينا تانى اسمحوا لى ارد الاول على التلات الاف رسالة دول بسرعة  :: 

دى رسالة من المستمعة  نون أس اتنين بتسأل فيها عن سر تسمية المكرونة لسان العصفور

بهذا الاسم ؟ و بتقول ليه ماسموهاش لسان الحمامة أو لسان اليمامة أو حتى لسان العصفورة

و بتتهم بتوع المكرونة بعداءهم للمرأة ؟

ثوانى اشوف مين بيخبط و جاى تانى  ::

----------


## a_leader

لا مؤاخذة اعزائى المشاهدين  :: 

شوفى يا ست  لام تربيع  قصدى نون أس اتنين

كل ما بتظهر حاجة جديدة المخترعين بيقعدوا مع بعض على قهوة المخترعين و يتناقشوا يسموها ايه

و فيوم من الأيام كان فى شوية عيال من الهكسوس بيلعبوا جنب سوبر ماركت و لئوا شوية

مكرونة لسان العصفور واقعين على الأرض فخدوهم و جروا على أبوهم خامودى

و قالوا له الحئ يا دادى لئينا كائنات غريبة

خامودى فضل يبص للمكرونة و هو مستغرب و نادى بسرعة على الشيف بتاعه يقول له دى اسمها ايه

فالشيف قال له ثوانى أسأل العصفورة أصلها بتقول لى على كل حاجة 

الشيف جرى بسرعة و مسك العصفورة و انطقى يا جزمة بسرعة بدل ما ادبحك.. ايه دول ؟ اعترفييييى ؟

و هو ماسكها من كتفها و عمال يهز فيها وقعوا فى حلة مايه مغليه فاتغاظ اكتر و ضربها ألمين

انطقى ح تودينى فداهية ؟ انطقى يا حيوانة ............. انطقييييييييييييييييييييى  :: 

العصفورة قعدت تقول له صوصو و امشى من وشى انا ما بعرفش اتكلم و هو مش فاهم حاجة

قام ماسك السيف و ضربها فبطنها  :: 

العصفورة قالت له اخس عليك و ماتت على طول بس نزل من بطنها حاجات زى اللى بيسأل عنها

هو شاف الحاجات دى اتجنن اكتر و صمم يعذبها و هى ميته و يرميها فى المايه اللى بتغلى

بيبص فى الحلة لئه البتوع بئوا شبه المكرونة اللى دايما يطبخها 

فقال اسميها مكرونة العصفورة و فكر شوية و قال خسارة فيها الجزمة دى فقال ح اسميها مكرونة عصفور

و بسرعة اخد واحدة مسلوئة و ربطها فرجل حمامة و بعتها على قهوة المخترعين عشان يقولوا رأيهم

فى الاسم و فعلا المخترعين وافقوا على الاسم لكن عدلوه من مكرونة عصفور الى مكرونة لسان العصفور

....... بس  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اام  :3: 
بقى دا سر مكرونة لسان العصفور؟؟
الله يرحمك يا عصفورة
روحتى ضحية المكرونة  :: 

ياترى بقى ايه سر شوووووووووووويبس ؟؟؟


موضوع جميل استاذ ليدر
تسلم ايدك انت ولمسة
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا أسرارك يا مسيو ليدر  :: 




> قام ماسك السيف و ضربها فبطنها


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## a_leader

> ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اام 
> بقى دا سر مكرونة لسان العصفور؟؟
> الله يرحمك يا عصفورة
> روحتى ضحية المكرونة 
> 
> ياترى بقى ايه سر شوووووووووووويبس ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل استاذ ليدر
> تسلم ايدك انت ولمسة


انا كنت متأكد انك ح تتعاطفى مع العصفورة

عموما أيام الهكسوس ماكانش فى رحمة  :: 

أما بالنسبة لسر شويبس فالمعلومة دى كنت محتفظ بيها لأصدقاء البرنامج و جه الوقت

ان الكل لازم يعرف الحكاية من طأطأ لسلامو عليكو 

طبعا اعزائى المشاهدين كلنا عارفين ان شويبس دى مياه غازية و العلماء سموها غازية

لأن أول واحدة شربت النوع ده من المايه كانت رقاصة  ::  و كان اسمها شوشو

شوشو دى كانت عايشة زمان أوى أيام الفينيقيين و كانت مشهورة بأنها بتلبس باديهات  ::  مكتوب

عليها ( شوشو و بس ) 

و فيوم من الأيام كانت راجعة من الشغل قبل الفجر بنص ساعة  ::  فاتلم عليها شوية عيال فينيقيين

و قعدوا يعاكسوها , شاف القصة دى اتنين مساطيل , فواحد قال للتانى مين العيال اللى بتقطع اليافطة دى

, قال له تلائيهم حزب وطنى , و طلعوا يجروا يشوفوا الحكاية

العيال الفنيقيين لما شافوهم جايين بيجروا حسبوهم من الإف بى آى و خافوا و هربوا

وصلوا المساطيل و بصوا لبعض و قالوا, الله , دى مش يافطة , ايه يا ست انتى اللى لابساه ده ,

عيب كده , الفنيقيين ما يلبسوش كده , و ايه اللى كاتباه ده , ايه اللى( شو بس) ده ؟؟؟؟

قالت لهم و الدموع بتفر من عنيها دى كانت شوشو و بس , بس العيال قطعوا حتة منها فبئت كده

المساطيل اتأثروا اوى بدموعها و طلعوا كلينكس تمسح بيه الدموع ووقفوا تاكسى و روحوها ,

طلعوا فوق و حلفت عليهم بحياة أدونيس لازم يستنوا و يتعشوا معاها و قالت لهم انها عاملة بيتزا

حكاية  :: 

و قالت لهم ثوانى بس ح اخد شاور و جاية على طول

شوشو دخلت تاخد شاور و غابت اوى و كل ماينادوا عليها تقول لهم ( شوية بس )

كل واحد منهم طلع من جيبه قلم فلوماستر و قعد يكتب (شوية بس ) على الحيطان و الأزايز و كل

حاجة ينفع يتكتب عليها عشان الأجيال القادمة تتعلم و تعرف كل حاجة عنهم

و فجأة انفجر السخان و ماتت شوشو محروءة و المساطيل خافوا و هربوا

و لما الريحة بدأت تطلع الجيران اتصلوا ببوليس النجدة و الاسعاف و جم خادوها و قيدوا الحادث

ضد مجهول لكن لفت نظرهم اوى كلمة ( شوية بس ) فجابوا علماء الفنيقيين يحللوا الكلام ده فقالوا

ان الـ ت المربوطة دى مش من لغة الفنيقيين و ان اكيد كان فى جواسيس من الرومان عايزين يخطفوا

شوشو عشان ترقص عندهم و ياخدوا النقطة لنفسهم

و لئوا أزازة فيها مايه مكتوب عليها نفس الكلمة فبيدوقوها لقوها لذيذة اوى واول مرة يدوقوا الطعم ده

فاتصلوا بسرعة بكل العلماء الفنيقيين عشان يشوفوا الاختراع الجديد اللى عند شوشو و لما عجبهم

اتفقوا يسموه ( شوي بس) و يشيلوا الـ ت المربوطة عندا فى الرومان

و من يوها و اشتهرت الشويبس بهذا الأسم ( شوي بس )  :Baby: 

فاصل و نواصل ,, تابعوناااااااا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا مش عارفه أرد من كتر الضحك  :: 
ربنا يرحم الاخت الفاضله شوشو  :: 
ويجعل كله " نقطه " من الشويبس فى ميزانها  :: 


ومن خلال البرنامج أحب أهدى أغنية "الشوشو ني" لروح الفقيده

----------


## a_leader

> يا أسرارك يا مسيو ليدر


شايفة مابخبيش حاجة عليكوا ازاى  ::

----------


## a_leader

> أنا مش عارفه أرد من كتر الضحك 
> ربنا يرحم الاخت الفاضله شوشو 
> ويجعل كله " نقطه " من الشويبس فى ميزانها 
> 
> 
> ومن خلال البرنامج أحب أهدى أغنية "الشوشو ني" لروح الفقيده


 :: 

انا كمان ضحكت جدا لما قريت القصة دى فى كتب الحضارات القديمة

بس اللى استغربتله ان شوشو ما اخدتش ليفة معاها و فضلت ادور فى الكتب

و مالئيتش ذكر لليفة خالص  :: 

سيادتك نورتى البرنامج يا فندم و ان شاء الله لما لمسه تيجى ح ابلغها تحياتك انتى و عبير

و ميرسى خالص على الاغنية الجميلة اللى اكيد اكيد شوشو ح تفرح بيها كتير لأنها كانت بتحبها

جدا هى و اغنية افريقيا بتاعت عمرو دياب  ::

----------


## rosey19

سلام الله عليك اخى ليدر

  عوده جميله للبرنامج اللذيذ المفيد

اللى كله معلومات  ولا دار الكتب

وكأنى اقرأ فى اشهر الموسوعات

  مبروك عوده البرنامج فى الدوره الاذاعيه الجديده

  ولى عوده .

----------


## a_leader

> سلام الله عليك اخى ليدر
> 
>   عوده جميله للبرنامج اللذيذ المفيد
> 
> اللى كله معلومات  ولا دار الكتب
> 
> وكأنى اقرأ فى اشهر الموسوعات
> 
>   مبروك عوده البرنامج فى الدوره الاذاعيه الجديده
> ...


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلا و سهلا بحضرتك يا فندم

و احنا فعلا حريصين نحط فى البرنامج كل الفيتامينات عشان يغذى السادة المشاهدين

و حريصين جدا جدا على الاتصال بكل مكتبة فيكى يا دنيا  ::  عشان تطلع المعلومة موثقة

و صحيحة و يستفيد منها اعزائنا المشاهدين 

البرنامج ده عالمى زى ماحضرتك شايفة على الشاشة اهو و لعلمك الخاص الأوضة اللى ورا دى

ماليانة كراتين اس ام اس ده غير اللى مرمى على الأرض  :: 

عشان كده ادارة البرنامج حريصة خالص  ::  على توثيق اى معلومة

يافندم احنا بنشكروا حضرتك جدا و فى انتظار مشاركتك معانا

----------


## a_leader

احلى حاجة فى الموضوع ده ان لمسه مش هنا

بصراحة كانت مزهئانى من كتر محاولتها خطف الجماهير منى

ده غير الأسافين اللى كانت بتديهالى عند مدير المحطة عشان يرفدنى و يخلليها تقدم البرنامج لوحدها

و كل كوم و كوم الدكة كوم قصدى و انها تخبى منى جوابات المعجبين كوم

و ياااااااااااااما كانت تحط شحم على الكرسى بتاعى قبل مانطلعوا على الهوا

و ياااااااااااما وصت المكوجى يحرق لى شراباتى عشان البس الشوز من غير شراب قدام اصدقائى

المشاهدين  :: 

فاصل و نواصل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الخير على أجمل برنامج 

لو سمحت أنا بحب أغنى أوى وصوتى جامد موووت

وكنت عاوزه حد يكتشفنى

وممكن أغنيلكوا لو تحبوا

وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه  :: 

جاموسه راحت تقابل جاموسه

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

جاموسه راااحت تقابل جاموسه ياعينى

ملقتهاش جاموسه يا ليلى

لقتها بقره يا عينى يا ليل   :: 



وياعينى عالجمايس لما تتقابل يا عينى

ياعينى عالجمايس لما تتقابل يااايا يا جامووووسه


تعرفوا حد بكتشف موهبتى المدفونه؟  :Biggrin:

----------


## a_leader

> مساء الخير على أجمل برنامج 
> 
> لو سمحت أنا بحب أغنى أوى وصوتى جامد موووت
> 
> وكنت عاوزه حد يكتشفنى
> 
> وممكن أغنيلكوا لو تحبوا
> 
> وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
> ...


الله

الله

الله , صديقة البرنامج

من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااان ما سمعتش صوت زى كده

صوت عذب , نقى , رخيم , و البحّة اللى فيه حكاااااااااااااااااااايه

شوفى سيادتك

اينعم انا اللى اكتشفت منيرة المهدية و ناظج و فايزة احمد و عايدة الشاعر و ام كلثوم

ده غير محمد فوزى و عادل مأمون و عبد الوهاب و كتكوت الأمير

و لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكن

صوتك انتى مختلف

صوت من كوكب تانى

عشان كده

انا اللى ح اقدمك للجمهور بنفسى فى حفلة شم النسيم اللى جاية

الجميل اللى فصوتك انه صوت له صدى صوت طبيعى  :: 

و الحشرجة اللى فيه طبيعية مش مفتعلة  :: 

صوتك يافندم طبقاته محصلتش

و الأجمل انك ما بتقلديش حد

سيادتك مدرسة لوحدك  :: 

و من هنا لحد يوم شم النسيم عايزك تعملى تمرينات كتيرة اوى

و تشربى حلبه حصى كل يوم على الريق

و عايزك تحفظى كل اغانى عايدة الشاعر و بالذات أغنية كايدة العزال أنا من يومى  :: 

انا منبهر جدا بطريقتك فى دمج السيكا مع النهاوند و البيات و الرست 

انتى فلتة

انتى محصلتيش

انتى وجعتى لى بطنى  :: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## a_leader

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الله
> 
> الله
> 
> الله , صديقة البرنامج
> 
> من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااان ما سمعتش صوت زى كده
> 
> صوت عذب , نقى , رخيم , و البحّة اللى فيه حكاااااااااااااااااااايه


مش معقول وأخدت بالك من البحه كمان  :4: 




> شوفى سيادتك
> 
> اينعم انا اللى اكتشفت منيرة المهدية و ناظج و فايزة احمد و عايدة الشاعر و ام كلثوم
> 
> ده غير محمد فوزى و عادل مأمون و عبد الوهاب و كتكوت الأمير
> 
> و لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكن
> 
> صوتك انتى مختلف
> ...


أنا اللى بطنى وجعتنى من كتر الضحك

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

بس مش معقوله صوتى يكون أحلى من ده




 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

أنا عاوزاه يغنى معايا فى نفس ذات الحفله  ::

----------


## a_leader

احم احم

مش قااااااااااااااااادر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بطنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فاصل و نواااااااااااههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## a_leader

> مش معقول وأخدت بالك من البحه كمان 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا اللى بطنى وجعتنى من كتر الضحك
> 
>           
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يافندم احنا بنحاولوا نتصلوا بيه و موبايله  بيدى رسالة غريبة اوى

بيقول ( محدش يتصل بيا دلوئت عشان انا نايم الرجاء المحاولة بكرة  ::  )

طيب حضرتك نتصلوا بالفرقة الموسيقية ولا هو بيتعامل  :: 

انتى كنتى فين من زمان

تعالى الحئينى يا لمسه  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*الفااااااااااااااااااااااااصل*


إنتظرونا

قريبا

فى حفلة شم النسيم

مع أمير الغناء العربي والغربي وكل حاجه

وساحر الفتيات من جميع الأعمار

من أول ما قال وحشتنى  ::  عدد نجوم السما






وإكتشاف مسيو ليدر

المطربه الصاعده

وفاتنه وسط البلد  والدول المجاوره  :: 

وصاحبه أحلى حشرجه صوت فيكى يا بلد

الصوت الآتى من بعييييييييييييييييد بأغنية

كايده عالعزال أنا من يومى "على إيه يا حسره"





إنتظرونا ليلة شم النسيم



ومانجيلكوش فى حاجه وحشه  ::

----------


## a_leader

> *الفااااااااااااااااااااااااصل*
> 
> 
> إنتظرونا
> 
> قريبا
> 
> فى حفلة شم النسيم
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سيدى يا سيدى ع الأناقة و الرشاقة و الطول الفارع  :: 

و انا طول الليل مانمتش و فضلت ادّى ميسدات لكبار الشعراء من مختلف العصور  :: 

و فضلت مستنى جنب الفاكس لحد ما بعتولى كلمات الأغنية اللى ح تكسر الدنيا



اعزائى المشاهدين

الحفلة دى الحضور فيها بالملابس الرسمية فقط

ممنوع اصطحاب الأطفال و أزأزة اللب 

ستقام الحفلة فى دار الأوبرا و أسعار التذاكر كالتالى

الوقوف 100 يورو

الجلوس على الأرض 125 يورو

الدرجة الثالثة 200 يورو

الدرجة الثانية 300 يورو

المميز 500 يورو

بلكون 600 يورو

المقصورة 1000 يورو

و كرتونة بيض لكل مستمع  ::

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير أعزائى لمشاهدين

أهلا و سهلا بيكم و حلقة جديدة من أبناء مصر اليوم

معانا تليفون إن 97 من المشاهد حودة الجِن

أهلا يا أستاذ حودة ,إاتفضل ...

مساء الخير يا أستاذ ليدر

أهلا يا فندم .. إتفضل ....

بالنسبة لحفلة شن البيسين , أنا معايا اشتراك , ينفع ؟ ولا لازم اشترى تذكرة ؟
و بالنسبة للملابس الرسمية , هو ينفع استلف بدلة من المكوجى ولا لازم تكون بتاعتى ؟
و كنت عايز أعرف من حضرتك بالنسبة للشعبطة على السور .. هل بيتقطع لها تذكرة
برضو و بكام لو سمحت , و بالنسبة لأزأزة اللب .. يا ترى ممكن أجيب معايا فول سودانى و موز و دوم بدل اللب و كنت عايز أعرف أجيب بكام 
و انا بحب البرنامج ده أوى و بهدى الفقرة اللى جاية لعمو و عمتو و خالو وخالتو و سيدى و ستو و متعب و عفروتو و و أصدقائى اللى بيشتغلوا فى شركة مولتو و معلش إوعوا تكونوا زهئتو 
و كنت عايز أقول لحضرتك انى بحب القراية أوى و عامل كل الكتب اللى عندى مخدات عشان انام و اصحى على القراية و بموت فى الطرب الأصيل و الشعر العربى
بتاع زمان أوى و نفسى أوى أكتب كلمات الأغنية بتاعت شن البيسين دى و نفسى موت
اسمعها بصوت طنط و أونكل اللى حضرتك و مدام إيمان اكتشفتوهم و طلعتوهم من مستنقع النسيان إلى عالم الشهرة و الأضواء و الفلوس اللى مالهاش أول ولا آخر و الشاليهات و العربيات و المعجبين و المعجبات 

ألوووووووووووووووو

أفندم

مالك يا استاذ ليدر ساكت ليه , رد على أرجوك , ماتسبنيش كده , يهون عليك دمع العين اللى نازل يجرى ع الخدين و من كتره لزّء رموش العين و مش عارف احوشه منين ولا منين , رد عليا رحت فين , ده انا حتى فى الظل اصطلى لفحة النار و الهجير و ياما و انا نايم وقعت من على السرير , من كتر مادماغى تعبها التفكير 
ألوووووووووووووووو

أفندمممممممممممم

حضرتك لو مشغول انا ممكن اتصل وقت تانى يعنى و حتى بالمرة أقوم اشوف إش إش
بتعيط ليه

إش إشششششششش

اه إش إش 
خليك معايا ع الخط ثوانى أشوفها مالها و راجعلك تانى يا أستاذ ليدر , اوعى تمشى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إزيك يا أثتاذ ليدر
وإزاى صحتك؟

أنا ثمعت مكالمة حوده الجن
وعجبنى أوى إلقاءه والكلام اللى قاله وأد إيه هو عاطفى ورومانثى ورئيئ  :: 
وعاوزه أقوله ثلامتك يا حوده من التفكير والوقعه من عالثرير 
وإنى كمان راحه الحفله وياريت أشوفه هناك
لأنى من زمان نفثى أعرف حد رومانثى كده

وياريت يحط عالأرض جمب الثرير مرتبه اثفنك  ::  علشان مايكثرش 
وولو إش إش لسه زعلانه دا رقم تليفونى 01 
توت توت توت

----------


## a_leader

يا مرزق يا عم حودة

هنيالو

 ::

----------


## a_leader

حوووووووووووده يا حودة ( الله يرحمك يا بداره  ::  )

انت ياعم انت كل ده بتشوف إش إش

ثوانى بس يا أستاذ ليدر

يابنى ثوانى إيه بس .. هو المفروض مين يستنى مين 

ثوانى بس بهرش 

بتعمل إيه ياخويااااه

بهرشششششش

و بعدين بأاااااااااااااااه , اللهم طولك يا روح

طيب شوف لى عدك نقطتين سبرتو ينوبك ثواب

حوووووووووووووووووده .. لم الدور يا حبيبى أنا خلقى ضيق ... اييييييييييييييه يا جدع 

فى ايه بس يا أستاذنا .. مش أنتوا بتبعتوا الإرسال على شكل موجات متطايرة 

أيوه يا خويا

و مش السبرتو متتطاير برضو

و بعدييييييييييييين

خلاص إبعتى شوية عبر الإثير و اهو كله طاير و خليك حلو  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا كنت متأكد انك ح تتعاطفى مع العصفورة
> 
> عموما أيام الهكسوس ماكانش فى رحمة 
> 
> أما بالنسبة لسر شويبس فالمعلومة دى كنت محتفظ بيها لأصدقاء البرنامج و جه الوقت
> 
> ان الكل لازم يعرف الحكاية من طأطأ لسلامو عليكو 
> 
> طبعا اعزائى المشاهدين كلنا عارفين ان شويبس دى مياه غازية و العلماء سموها غازية
> ...


ومكنش يوووووووووووووووووووومك يا شوشو
بس عموما شركة المياة الغازية كلها حزينة وقطعوا الميا عن الناس وبيشربوهم دلوقتى فانتا تفاح على روح شوشو
احتراما لذكرى شوشو اول من شرب المياة الغازية

استاذ ليدر
يا دمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغك  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

فنانة الجيل الحاضر والقادم والاجيال القادمة كلها
ايمو هانك كعب الغزال
مع اغنيتك الشهيرة
يدونى الشايب ليه وانا وحشة ولا ايه  :: 
والاغنية دى مقتبسة من الفنانة الشهيرة مى مؤمن على فكرة

اكتشف يا استاذ ليدر اكتشف
على ما اروح ابلغ عنكم ومش هتأخر  ::

----------


## a_leader

الإخوة الكرام

مشاطرة لأختنا الفاضلة نور قررنا إيقاف البرنامج ثلاثة ايام اعتبارا من تاريخه

----------


## لمسه

استاذى العظيم  :Hug2: 

مش جديد على حضرتك الوفاء ده لاانك منبع الوفاء والله 

ودى مش اول مره توقف البرنامج بل اكتر من مره 

وفاكره كلامك والله لما نبع الوفا تعبت وغابت عنا 

وقتها وقفت البرنامج وقلت لى مش معقول نفرح ولينا اخت فاضله تعبانه وبتتالم 

ولما والد حنين كمان كان نفس 

ردك 

ايها القائد العظيم ارفع لك القبعه احتراما واجلالاا 

فيك الخير وكل الخير لك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فعلا يا لمسه والله

كل الإحترام والتقدير لشخصك العظيم مسيو ليدر

ربنا يجزيك كل خير

----------


## a_leader

> ومكنش يوووووووووووووووووووومك يا شوشو
> بس عموما شركة المياة الغازية كلها حزينة وقطعوا الميا عن الناس وبيشربوهم دلوقتى فانتا تفاح على روح شوشو
> احتراما لذكرى شوشو اول من شرب المياة الغازية
> 
> استاذ ليدر
> يا دمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغك




 :: 



> فنانة الجيل الحاضر والقادم والاجيال القادمة كلها
> ايمو هانك كعب الغزال
> مع اغنيتك الشهيرة
> يدونى الشايب ليه وانا وحشة ولا ايه 
> والاغنية دى مقتبسة من الفنانة الشهيرة مى مؤمن على فكرة
> 
> اكتشف يا استاذ ليدر اكتشف
> على ما اروح ابلغ عنكم ومش هتأخر


تاخدى كام و تسكتى ؟  :: 




> فيك الخير وكل الخير لك


ربنا يكرمك يا لمسه و يبارك فيك ..



> فعلا يا لمسه والله
> 
> كل الإحترام والتقدير لشخصك العظيم مسيو ليدر
> 
> ربنا يجزيك كل خير


الله يعزك و يبارك لك يا ايمان .. الف شكر ..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> فنانة الجيل الحاضر والقادم والاجيال القادمة كلها
> ايمو هانك كعب الغزال
> مع اغنيتك الشهيرة
> يدونى الشايب ليه وانا وحشة ولا ايه 
> والاغنية دى مقتبسة من الفنانة الشهيرة مى مؤمن على فكرة
> 
> اكتشف يا استاذ ليدر اكتشف
> على ما اروح ابلغ عنكم ومش هتأخر


مين مي مؤمن؟؟؟؟  :Dribble: 
هوا كل واحد ألفله كلمتين بقا فنان وشهير كمان  ::evil:: 
سيبوا الفن لأهله 
آه أنا أهله  :;): 
الله يرحمك يا ثومه

----------


## a_leader

الموضوع متوقف و البقاء لله يا لمسه
*إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## لمسه

*مسيو ليدر الف شكر لك والله

وييلا بقى وحشتنى اياااااام زمااااااااان 

وهنا وهنا فقط على ابنا مصر 

ووو مصر اليوووووم*

----------


## mohamed salama

والبرنامج ده بيجى الساعه كام

----------


## a_leader

> مين مي مؤمن؟؟؟؟ 
> هوا كل واحد ألفله كلمتين بقا فنان وشهير كمان 
> سيبوا الفن لأهله 
> آه أنا أهله 
> الله يرحمك يا ثومه


بلاش مى مؤمن يا ايمان عشان دى بنت بلدى و زعلها وحش اوى

مى مؤمن فنانة كبيرة اوى و دى حاجة مذكورة فى كل الصحف و المجلات و ماتلعبيش فى عداد عمرك

مى خطر يا ايمان و قد قلت اللى عندى خلاص

سلام بئه يا موهبة انتى  :: 



> *مسيو ليدر الف شكر لك والله
> 
> وييلا بقى وحشتنى اياااااام زمااااااااان 
> 
> وهنا وهنا فقط على ابنا مصر 
> 
> ووو مصر اليوووووم*


ربنا يخليكى يا لمسه و راجعين قريب ان شاء الله



> والبرنامج ده بيجى الساعه كام


الظاهر حضرتك يا فندم مابتشتريش جرايد خالص  ::

----------


## لمسه

**

*اخد بقا فرصتى ومسيو ليدر من هنا ياحلاوه يابقلااوه* 
*اتشهر على قفايا*



*السلام عليكم ازيكم كلكم عاملين ايه ياشباب*

*كيف حالكم* 

*,,,القهوة يا وله ياويشه مع الشيشه ,,؟؟*

*يلا هانصور*

*تيب تيب ياخويا هاصلح مجياجى بسسسسس* 

*جهزين ياانسه* 
*انسه فى عينك امتى بقا حد يقولى يامدام* 

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم مره تانيه في برنامجنا الجديد*
*اعزائى المشاهدين* 

*مقدمه البرنامج 
**كانت هناك تجلس فى المساء على حد القمر**شعرها المنساب يسافر مع النجوم**خصلات حرة ملت الرباط حد الضجر**وصوتها العذب يترنم للنجوم باغنيات المساء**ويهدهد القمر فيتألق الكون بالرقة والسَحر*

*ساحدثكم بعد فترة غياب* 

*احدثكم عن صديقة البرنامج اخت ظابط شرطه* 
*اجمل بنت فيك يامنتدى* 

*ومعانا لفلفون منها والوووو* 


*الووو نوسو وحشتينى حبيبتى* 
*
**وانتى اكتر ياقلبى احكى لنا قوليلنا مالك زعلانه ليه*

*بصى يانوسو كنت قاعد وسرحانه وبغنى وانا بكتب* 
*أنت أجمل حاجه عندى أنت جوه عيونى ننى*
*حضنك الدافى بياخدنى من الناس والكون ومنى*
*طول مافى أحساس ما بينا والحنين ساكن قلوبنا*
*كل عاشق فى الزمن ده هنعلمه شوقى وشوقك*
*تيب جميل ياايمى وبعدين حبيبتى* 
*طبعا كل اللى موجودين عاوزيين يعرفوا أنا بكتب الكلام ده ليه ولمين*
*لحبيبى وعشقى وحياتى وعمرى*
*الكولمن ايووووووووه الكولمن*
*نااااس كتير هتقول ايه الهبل ده بس*
*اول ماجاه الكولمن حسيت أنه ابنى*
*أخدته براحه وغسلته وشايله كأنه انسان*
*خايفه عليه يحصله حاجه وخايفه عليه يتخبطت*
*مليته ميه وحطيت جوااااااااه ثلج*
*بس حصلت مشكله فظيعه ؟*

*خير ياحبيبتى قولى احنا هنا علشان نسمعك ونحل مشكلتك ياحبيبتى فضفضى قولى* 

*الكولمن طلع كبير قوى*
*احطه على الرخام بتاع المطبخ ؟*
*الاقى الكولمن كبير وضخم كده وطويل*
*اعمل ايه مش عارفه*
*جاتلى فاكره مفتكسه أنى أجيب كرسى وأحطه عليه فى المطبخ وكل شويه أدخل*
*اتفرج عليه وأقعد جمبه ساعات كتير بحس أنه هيكلمنى ياترى بقه أنا بحبه ليه؟*
*أولا*
*لانه وفر عليا أكتر مهنه بكرها فى البيت كله وهى أنى أملى الازايز كل ساعتين*
*أدخل أملى الازايز اهرب من البيت وأروح عند حد من اقاريبى ألاقيه يقولى أملى الازايز*
*بس الحمد لله*
*حبيبى وعمرى وفر على ده كله للكن لازم يبقى فى نهايه*
*امبارح وأنا بملى الكولمن الاقى جووواه شعر واحده مش شعرى*
*الخاين الحقير بيخونى بعد اللى عملته ماكنش له مكان فى المطبخ جبتله كرسى ووحطيته عليه*
*كتر الف خيرك بجد*
*وقفت جمبه فى محنته وساعدته لحد ما بقى زى ما انتوا شا يفنه دلوقتى*

*ونعم الاخلاق ياايمى*

*كان الزرار بتاعه كده كبير كان الواحد يدوس عليه*
*يلاقيه ملى الكوبيه ووقع الميه على الارض وكنت بستحمله وامسح الميه من على الارض*
*وكان جزائى ايه زى ما انتوا شايفين نسى الحقير الجميل وحبى له* 

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيه* 
*محدش يقولى انى اسامحه*
*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*مش هسامحه ولا حد يقولى اللى بيحب بيسامح برضه* 
*انا عاوزه حل ضرورى*

*لازم نشوفولك حل حبيبتى اكيد*
*اعزائى المشاهدين المستمعين زى ماانتو شيفين* *اختنا فى محنه ومستنين تليفوناتكو* 
*تابعو معنا هذا اللقاء الخائن* 
* ولنا عودة لاحقه*
*فاصل وسنواصل*

----------


## a_leader

عدنا اعزائى المشاهدين و معانا المذيعة اللامعة

اللامعة اوى

تقدروا تقولوا مرايا

اه

مراااااااااااايا

ثوانى بس اشوف موضوع الكولمان ده و اقول لكم مين اللى بيلمع

قصدى مين المذيعة اللامعة الجديدة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لمسه ميرسي بجد على روحك الطيبه

ومحاولتك إنك تساعدينى فى محنتى

بس أنا خلاص قررت إنى لازم أنتقم منه

وأخليه "يتنقط" 

قررت أسيبه من غير ميه أسبوع  وأجيب كولمان غيره وأحطه مكانه عالكرسي

وأرمى دا عالأرض

ويا أنا يا هو وبكره هاتشوف

وأملى الكولمان الجديد واقعد أشرب منه أشرب أشرب لحد ما أنسي القديم

وكله بينضف فى الغسيل 

ولا إنت رأيك إيه؟؟؟؟

يا ترى هانساه وأقدر أعيش من تانى

ولا هافضل أسيرة مايته

يخربيت الحب وسنينه

----------


## a_leader

ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة

اشهر مذيعة فيك يا تليفزيون

انضمت لأسرة البرنامج

و الآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن




اسمعوا اعزائى المشاهدين

محدش له دعوة بمشاكل الكولمان و الحاجات دى

احنا هنا بنتكلموا فى الحاجات الهادفة اللى تفيد الشعب بس  :: 

فاهمين يا اعزائى المشاهدين ولا اعملها معاكو انتوا كمان 

بصوا اعزائى المشاهدين معانا تليفون مهم اوى من صديق البرنامج الدائم وائل

اهلا وائل حبيبى

ازيك يا عمو

اهلا حبيبى .. أؤمر 

انا يا عمو حالتى النفسية صعبة اوى و بفكر انتحر بقوة

ليه بس حبيبى ده حتى الانتحار براحة ألذ بكتير

يا عمو انا ما بهزرش .. انا ح امووووووت

مالك بس يا لولو .. احكى لى حبيبى .. فضفض

ماما يا أونكل مش راضية تحكى لى حدوايت مرعبة و مصممة لازم تغنى لى كل يوم

قلت لها يا ماما طيب يوم حدوتة مرعبة و يوم تغنى لى مش راضية

و بعدييييييييييييين

و بعدين يا عمو انا كنت جايب قنطار قطن احط كل يوم حتة فودنى و هى ماما بتغنى


و القطن خلاص خلص و اعصابى باظت ولازم انتحر خلاص و قلت اودعك قبل 

الانتحار لانى بحبك اوى يا عمو

اسمع يا لولو يا حبيبى .. سيبك منها خالص و خليكى معانا و انا ح احكيلك كل يوم 

حدوتة مرعبة .. ايه رأيك حبيبى ؟

موافق يا عمو .. ياللا احكى

شوف يا سيدى ..

بس المهم انا عايز قلبك حديد هااااا .. انا كل حواديتى مرعبة 

قول يا عمو بئااااااااااااا

شوووووووووووف

كان يا مكان

يا سادة يا كرام

فى زمن الملك تيتو سانتانا 

واحدة اسمها امنا الغولة

و كان عندها ولد اسمه توتى

و كان فى راجل شرير اسمه الاشكيف المخيف

الاشكيف كان بيكره امنا الغولة اوى و نفسه يخنقها من زمارة رقبتها

و يدخل السيخ المحمى فى صرصور ودنها 


المهم

الاشكيف المخيف راح البرج اللى ساكنة فيه امنا الغولة و استخبى تحت مكتب 

السيكيوريتى ......

توتى كان نازل رايح كارفور

توتى : انا نازل يا مامى .. مش عايزة حاجة منى ؟

امنا الغولة : انا كمان ح البس التونيك الاسود اللى مرسوم عليه جمجمة و ح انزل 

اخطف كام عيل صغير و جاية على طول .. ماتغيبيش يا توتى

توتى : حاضر مامى .. باااااااى

امنا الغولة : ابعتلى ماسيدج يا توتى لما توصل او ادينى ميسد كول

توتى : اوكى مامى

و نزل توتى يا لولو فى الاسانسير و فجأأأأأأأأة ظهر الاشكيف المخيف

الأشكيف المخيف : رايح فين ياد

توتى : لو سمحت يا أونكل أنا ليا اسم

الأشكيف المخيف : لو سمحت يا إيه ؟؟؟ اه يابن الغولة و حياة امك لاعملك النهاردة

بفتيك و اشرب وراك اتنين فيروز اناناس

توتى : ماميييييييييييييييى .. تعالى بسرعة شوفى أونكل بيقول كلام غريب

امنا الغولة كانت لبست التونيك الاسود اللى مرسوم عليه جمجمة و نزلت بسرعة


و شافت الاشكيف المخيف و عرفته على طول

امنا الغولة : سيب الولا يا اشكيف 

الاشكيف المخيف : اسكتى يا ولية يا قرشانة بدل ماجى احش وسطك

توتى : ايه الألفاظ دى يا مامى .. اسمع يا أونكل .. كلامك ده بيدل على البيئة

امنا الغولة : سيب توتى يا اشكيف

 :: 

فاصل و نواصل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا جمااااااااااااااااالى
عثل عثل عثل يا ناس




هنا الكااااااااااااااهره


أعزائى المستمعين 

أكيد فرحتكوا ماتتوصفش بإنضمامى للبرنامج بصفتى أشهر مذيعه فيكى يا مصر  :Animal Rooster: 


وقبل ما نكمل حكايه توتى إبن أمنا الغوله مع الأشكيف المخيف  :: 

وعلشان نطرى على قلب لولو 

يلا مع الفاصل الجامد ده ومقطع للفنون الشعبيه





وأنا فى إنتظار اتصالاتكو و ايميلاتكو 

إبكو معنا  ::

----------


## a_leader

زمبلك ياخواتى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اه يا بلد مفكيش برامج غير برنامجنا

 ::

----------


## a_leader

اااااااااااه يا توتى يانى

قصدى اه يابا يانى  :: 

بصو اعزائى المشاهدين

البرنامج ده كله ضحك

ضحك غير عادى لأننا مللينا من الضحك العادى  :: 

اعزائى المشاهدين

نرجع لصديق البرنامج وائل

الووووووووووووووووووو

ايوه يا عمو

اهلا لولو .. انت لسه هنا حبيبى

اه مستنى اعرف طنط عملت ايه مع الاشكيف المخيف

طنط مين يا حبيبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طنط ياعمو ... طنط الغولة

طنط الغولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماشى حبيبى

شوووووف

امنا الغولة كشرت عن انيابها و لفت التونيك لفتين حوالين نفسها و قالت بصوت مرعب :

سيب توتى يا أشكيف

الأشكيف المخيف : انسى يا ولية يا قرشانة .. احنا مابناخدوش من الحركات دى .. اوعى اسمع صوتك تانى

بدل ما اجى احش وسطك و اقطع لك لسانك من لغلوغه

امنا الغولة : هاءووووو .. حوش يا حواش .. و الله و طلع لك صوت يا شوشو

الأشكيف المخيف يا لولو سمع الكلمتين دول و دمه بئه بيغلى فى عروقه و اتنفرز خالص و قرر ينتقم من امنا

الغولة .. قام ساب توتى .. و طار فى الجو و ضرب لمبة السلم برجله الشمال و هوووووووووووووب

مسك امنا الغولة من شعرها ووقعها على الأرض .. امنا الغولة فتحت شنطتها بسرعة و طلعت منها المشط

الفلاية و قالت له بصوت حنين : سرح لى يا شوشو

الأشكيف المخيف : جرى ايه يا ولية .. دافعى عن نفسك ما تنرفزينيش اكتر .. انا مش جاى افليكى

امنا الغولة : طول عمرك قاسى يا شوشو .. عمرك ماكنت رومانسى .. انا مخاصماك يا جزمة

الأشكيف المخيف : احترمى نفسك يا ولية و ماتغلطيش

امنا الغولة : اسمع يا شوشو .. انا رايحة اخطف شوية عيال و جاية على طول .. ماتيجى ياخويا نتعشوا

بيهم النهاردة و عبال ما ارجع تكون انت حضرت الشمع و أزايز الشمبانيا .. ايه رأيك يا شوشو ؟

الأشكيف المخيف حس انها بتستهر بيه و جه مطلع سكينة مشرشرة من جيبه اللى ورا و قطع لسانها

و من يومها ياعينى و امنا الغولة لا عارفة تقول شعر ولا تدوق شوربة لسان العصفور اللى بتحبها

و الأشكيف حس بالانتصار و راح سفارة المجر و خد تأشيرة و سافر يستجم و توتة توتة خلصت الحدوتة

هااااااااااااااااا

ايه رأيك يا لولو

حلوة ولا ملتوتة ؟

؟

؟

؟

لولو

لولو

الووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

لولوووووووووووووووو

 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ومعانا تليفون
ونقووول آلوو

لو سمحت يا أختى أنا عاوز أقول حاجه

إن أمنا الغوله دى معندهاش قلب ومتنفعش تكون أم
إزاى سايبه توتى يروح كارفور فى وسط الزحمه
ماهييش عارفه إن انفلونزا الخنازير ماليه البلد

دا إحتمال تكون هى الخنزير نفسه  :: 

وبعدين الامتحانات عالأبواب
إيه مفيش وراه مذاكره ولا إيه؟
ولا هى كوسه وهتنجح ابنها بالدراع

وأنا معاك وبقولها ماينفعش كده يا أمنا الغوله

وبعدين أنا عاوز أعرف حاجه هوا رايح كارفور يعمل إيييييييييه؟

يمكن رايح يعاكس بنات

وليه يتعب نفسه
مايقف فى البلكونه متأنتخ ويعاكس براحته  ::evil:: 

ليه يا أبو دراع ماليكش اخوات بنات ولا إيه

لا ليا دا حتى أختى اسمها أم رجل مسلوووووخه

يا مامي

إنتوا بتجيبوا الأسامى دى منين 


والله يا آنصه

آنصه  :Omg: 

آنسه فى عينك

توت توت توت

ال انصه ال

انت عاوز تشمت لمسه فيا ولا إيه

يخربيتكو مليتوا البلد

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير اعزائى المشاهدين

لسه واصل للبرنامج حالا ايميل من امنا الغولة

اسمحوا لى اقراه لانه مهم و امنا المغولة منفعلة جدا

ده نص الايميل

معالى ليدر بك

فخامة الآنسة لمسه

حضرة ايمان هانم

السادة برنامج ابناء مصر اليوم

ساءنى كثيرا ما سمعته فى برنامجكم الموقر من ايحاءات و ايماءات بشأن توتى ابنى العزيز الذى ربيته و أدبته كأحسن ما يكون .. إن توتى يا سادة هو مضرب للمثل فى الأخلاق الحميدة و الآراء السديدة .. و هو يرتدى من الحياء رداءا ولا يعرف إلا المروءة سبيلا .. و لم يسير على درب قط إلا و عيون الناس ترقبه حالمة لو أن لهم من الأبناء مثل توتى العزيز ..

إن توتى يا سادة يذهب الى كارفور لا من أجل المعاكسات و انما من أجل الاحتكاك بعامة الشعب و التعرف على كل ماهو جديد فى عالم الموضة لولعه الشديد بالجديد من الأشياء ..

اختكم المخلصة
امنا الغولة ..

احم احم

اعزائى المشاهدين
اسرة البرنامج تعتذر بشدة للرقيقة امنا الغولة
و معلش ايمان هانم لسه جديدة فى عالم الأضواء و المجد

معلش يا طنط سماح المرة دى
 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

جائنا البيان التالى

بعد ما بدر من اسأءه بالغه من إحدى مذيعينا فى حق السيده الفاضله الجميله الخلوقه أمنا الغوله 

وحق إبنها المبجل توتى

تقرر ما يلى

تنكس الأعلام لمده ساعه ونص  

ومن ثم

تقدمت السيده إيمان بإعتذار رسمي للسيده أمنا الغوله

وكما تقدم " فضيله" ::o:  الرئيس بشجب ما حدث

وإن الشعب المصرى أخوه لا يفرق بينهم لا توتى ولا بودى   :Afro: 

وربنا على عبيده ستار

----------


## a_leader

> جائنا البيان التالى
> 
> بعد ما بدر من اسأءه بالغه من إحدى مذيعينا فى حق السيده الفاضله الجميله الخلوقه أمنا الغوله 
> 
> وحق إبنها المبجل توتى
> 
> تقرر ما يلى
> 
> تنكس الأعلام لمده ساعه ونص  
> ...



 :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2: 

خلاص بئه يا امنا يا غولة المسامح الكريم

و من هنا و رايح كلنا ح نخللوا بالنا من توتى

و احنا سعداء جدا بالتعرف على شخصية رقيقة زى حضرتك يافندم و مشهورة و اسمها موجود فى كل 

القصص و ياريت حضرتك يا فندم ما تتأخريش عننا كتير

 :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

السيده الجميله الرقيقه العسل المعسله أمنا الغوله




دى بالنقاب  :Lol2: 

تتقدم بأرق التهانى إلى المنتخب المصرى

ولشعب مصر الكريم

بمناسبة الفوز على نيجيريا

وكما أرسلت إبنها المبجل توتى



دا مايروحش كارفور دا دا يروح النار  ::-s: 


لمؤازره " صح مؤازره دى؟" المنتخب

متمنين من المولى عز وجل الفوز بكأس الأمم الإفريقيه


إقلعى بقا النقاب يا مامى الغوله 

ماتخبيش جمالك أكتر من كده::


 :O O: 

 :Lol2: 

يخربيت اللى يزعلك

----------


## a_leader

توتى



امنا الغولة



 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2: 


امنا الغولة فاتنة اوى

اخر رقة

توتى بئه لازم نشوفو له عروسة

برنسيسة

ده عسل اوى

----------


## a_leader

الووووووووووووووووووو 

ايوه مين معانا

انا سالى يا أونكل

اهلا سهلا

انا طالبة فى الجامعة الامريكية و معايا 3 لغات و اقول للقمر قوم و انا اقعد مكانك

فعلا , القمر لازم يقوم يتمشى شوية عشان ما يجيلوش خشونة فى الركب

انا يا أونكل ح  اتجنن من ساعة ما شفت توتى

مش قادرة اوصف لحضرتك كمية الأشعار اللى كتبتها

و النبى يا اونكل خله ييجى يكلم دادى بسرعة

و مش مهم الفيلا و العربية و الموبيليا و الاجهزة الكهربائية علينا

و لو عايز ابعتله السواق بتاعى ماشى

كلمهولى يا اونكل ضرورى و اديله رقم تليفونى و الايميل ضرورى

و قول له انى ح استناه كل يوم من خمسه الفجر لحداشر بالليل و لو ماجاش اتناشر ح اقوم تتلاتة الا ربع

و النبى يا اونكل .. ها .... هاااااااا ... هااااااا  . و النبى و النبى و النبى

----------


## a_leader

الووووووووووووووو

ايوه مين معانا

انا بُسبُس يا عمو الحئنى

الحئنى بسرعة حياتى فخطر

مالك بس حبيبتى

جوزى يا عمو زعلان منى اوى و حالف لما يرجع ح يعلئنى فى النجفة

ليه بس عملتى ايه يا بُسبُس

أصله نفسه فى ساندوتشات فول و انا ناسية الطريقة خالص و قلبت الدنيا مش لائية الأجندة اللى كاتبه فيها

الحئنى يا عمو انا متدمرة

ولا يهمك يا بُسبُس .. هاتى اجندة تانية و اكتبى ورايا بسرعة 

جيبتها أهو

هاتى كمان قلم رصاص نص مللى عشان تكتبى بيه

مفيش يا عمو ما ينفعش قلم جاف ؟

لا مش ح ينفع خالص .. لازم نص مللى عشان الأكلة تطلع متظبطة

ثوانى طيب اشوف عند مرات البواب بتاعنا

.

.

.

الوووووووووووووووو .. انت هنا يا عمو

ايوه بُسبُس معاكى .. جيبتى القلم ؟

آه اهو

ماشى

ياللا اكتبى ورايا بئه

شوفى يا ستى

انتى تشترى بنص جنى فول جاهز عشان مفيش وقت تعمليه فى البيت .. و خدى معاكى ورقة جرنال

عشان الراجل ح يحطهولك فى كيس و انا عايزك تدارى على شمعتك و تلفيه فى الجرنال .. عيون الناس

وحشة يختى .

ميرسي يا عمو .. ربنا يخليك لنا

المهم

و انتى راجعة عدى على صيدلية الجامعة و اشترى سرنجة بس المهم يكون السن رفيع .. اوعى يا بُسبس

تجيبى سن تخين

حاضر يا عمو

و اشترى كيس قطن كمان .. بعد كده تروحى تشترى خشبة مدورة .. اللى بيفردوا العجين بيها .. عارفاها ؟

أيوة يا عمو

كويس خالص

و عايزك تشترى بوصة و سنارة كمان

حاضر يا عمو

و طبعا عندك فى البيت البهارات و الزيت و اللمون و الطماطم و الكلام ده ؟

اكيد يا عمو و عندى ملح كمان

جميل يا بُسبُس

لما ترجعى البيت فضى الفول فى صينية من بتوع الشاى و القهوة دول و هاتى كرسى خشب و اقعدى

على باب المطبخ و دلدلى السنارة بحيث تطلعى الفول فولة فولة و كل ما تطلعى فولة تقومى بسرعة

و تبططيها بالخشبة بحيث تبئى مدورة و رفيعة 

لما تخلصى خالص رصى الفول  المبطط فى الطاسة و احقنى فولة فولة 3 مللى زيت

خللى بالك من المقادير يا بُسبُس

حاضر يا عمو .. معلش تاعباك معايا

ولا يهمك يا بُسبُس

المهم

بعد ما تحقنى الفول كله بالزيت رشى عليه باستخدام إزازة سبراى خمس رشات ماية بملح و اعصرى

عليه نص لمونة 

تعرفى تعصرى اللمونة يا بُسبُس ؟

أحاول يا عمو

لالالالالالالالالالا

بصى

انتى جيبى مصفاة و تحطى تحتها صنية و تجيبى نص اللمونة و تحطيها فى المصفاة و تجيبى شاكوش

صغير و تفضلى تضربى فى نص اللمونة لحد ماتنزل مايتها و تتأكدى انها نشفت خالص 

بعد كده كبى عصير اللمونة ده على الفول

ربنا يخليك يارب

الله يكرمك بُسبُس

بعد كده تجيبى الطحينة و تحطى 7 معالق و نص .. بس خللى بالك عايزين المعلقة تكون كبيرة

حاضر

هاتى طماطماية بئه و اعملى فيها علامات بأى مسمار عندك بحيث العلامات دى تاخد شكل دواير

و ابدأى قطعى الطماطماية دى باستخدام موس ناسيت .. ناسيت يا بُسبُس هااااا

حاضر يا عمو

بعد كده قطعى كل حلقة حتت صغيرة أوى بنفس الموس يا بُسبُس

و حطى الطماطم على الفول بتاعنا

حطى عليهم بئه كوزين مايا وولعى النار و خلليها هادية

عارفة تخلليها هادية ازاى ؟

ازاى يا عمو ؟

شغلى جنبها شريط كاسيت لأى سيمفونية من بتوع بيتهوفن

تسلم لى يا عمو يا أحلى عمو فى الدنيا

و لما الماية تنشف حطى البهارات بتاعتك و عليهم مللى و نص خل باستخدام السرنجة خللى بالك

بعد كده هاتى القطن و افرديه فى المصفاة و حطى الفول عليه عشان يتفلتر

و حطيه بعد كده فى عيش كيزر و بالهنا و الشفا 

عمو يا عمو يا عمو

تسلم  لى

تسلم ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى

----------

